# Craftsman - Poulan



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a Craftsman Chainsaw model 358.350462. I know this is a Poulan built saw. Is there any way of knowing what model Poulan this is? 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never seen a cross-reference list for Poulan, but if it's within 8 years or so it's an EHP - Electrolux Home Products. EHP parts are available through standard dealer sources, and cheaper too than buying online like partstree.com. Two of my distributors handle EHP parts, and Sears uses all OEM part numbers making it easy.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Paul. That will help.


----------

